# To-Do-Liste



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2010)

So, 

mich interessiert mal was die Community so machen will bis cata kommt. Es steht absichtlich nicht "ich spiele kein wow" da, da es in einem wow Forum steht, also gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr auch wow spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich gehe davon aus, dass mindestens einer schreibt "lololo roxxors lolololo iHc schpiehle kän wow lolroxx !!!!111eineinesinsein"


----------



## Fr34z0r (18. Mai 2010)

"AQ-Eröffnungs-Questreihe abschließen"

Ich dachte, das geht nicht mehr o.O

Naja, ich werd meine restlichen 4 Chars auf 80 Leveln und dann mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2010)

doch man kann die machen. aber es gibt nur ein schwert als belohnung. das mount gibt es nicht.


----------



## basti.core (18. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie fehlt Lichking legen xD


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2010)

basti.core schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt Lichking legen xD



 "Wrath-Raids auf Hero raiden bis zum umfallen"

habs lieber auf alle bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hätte ich alle auflisten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (18. Mai 2010)

[x] Einen weiteren 80iger hochziehen + die gesamte Welt erkunden + wenn hexer 80 ist, evtl. nen mage anspielen


----------



## DeathDragon (18. Mai 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> doch man kann die machen. aber es gibt nur ein schwert als belohnung. das mount gibt es nicht.



Gibts nicht auch irgendnen Titel und eine Heldentat dazu?

Meine Todoliste:
- AQ Öffnungsquest (2/3 Szeptersplittern, derzeit bau ich die arkanitboje)
- Sulfuras check
- Alle Classicraids check
- Onyprequest (bisher hab ich mich als Hordler davon abgehalten, vielleicht wirds noch was)
- ICC clearen check
- Den Protodrachen aus uldu holen (fehlt nur noch yoggi)
- Alle BC Raids (hm da fehlen mir noch ziemlich ein paar, habs bis Wotlk ned geschafft BT zu clearen und SW)
- Classicwelt erkunden (mount hijal, old ironforge, trolldorf, und dorf in kara hab ich schon)

Versteckte Gebiete in der Classicwelt erkunden fehlt irgendwie, da ja extrem viel verschwindet bzw angepasst wird. Ist ja nicht dasselbe wie die normalen Gebiete erkunden und Screenshots machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2010)

Die ganze Welt erkunden und hunderte Screenshots machn

damit war die classic welt gemeint... hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (18. Mai 2010)

ich wollte schon immer mal die AQ reihe machen... aber der erste teil davon ist ja die Brut auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen und das schafft man doch alleine garnicht oder?

BtW: Mein Dudu auf 80 bringen


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> ich wollte schon immer mal die AQ reihe machen... aber der erste teil davon ist ja die Brut auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen und das schafft man doch alleine garnicht oder?
> 
> BtW: Mein Dudu auf 80 bringen



da haste ne falsche info. silithus die q "nur einer kann sich erheben" machen. und dann bis neutral bei der brut. aber die q reihe hat es in sich. glaub mir.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (18. Mai 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> da haste ne falsche info. silithus die q "nur einer kann sich erheben" machen. und dann bis neutral bei der brut. aber die q reihe hat es in sich. glaub mir.



Dann hat ich wirklich falsche infos. Ich dachte man muss Pechschwingenhort totraiden bis nichts mehr geht


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. Mai 2010)

Lichkönig legen! Sind grad bei Sindragosa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bummrar (18. Mai 2010)

nüx


----------



## Kersyl (18. Mai 2010)

Ich zieh mir noch meinen Krieger und meinen Mage hoch. Dann mach ich mit cata um die neuen umgebungen zu sehen und vllt auch Neue low lvl inis....(meine hoffnung, ich mag low lvl..ing^^) noch nen pala. Bin kein achievement-Sammler/bitch von daher..Es sei denn es gibt irgendwas witziges dadurch z.B Den Mops oder nen titel oder sachen wie "custom hardmodes" wie Obsi 10/25 1-3d^^(hab ich zwar schon fand ich aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) achja und den Lichking im 10er mit meiner stamm legen...Pech wenn ihr schon 192 kills im hardmode im 10/25er habt, interessiert mich nicht spart euch irgendwelche flames.^^


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (18. Mai 2010)

hab am 16.05. fürs erste aufgehört mit wow. bin aber zu cata wieder am start.

ich werde dann wahrscheinlich mit ein paar kollegen worgen anfangen.


----------



## Ellesime (18. Mai 2010)

Die AQ Toröffnungsquestreihe ist nach wie vor machbar.Lediglich der Titel Skarabäuslord und die schwarze Quirajipanzerdrohne,die man bekam wenn man den Gong innerhalb des Zeitrahmens schlug,sind auch via Servertransfer auf einen Neuen Server nicht mehr erhältlich.Die letzten beiden Server wo das(zumindest theoretisch) im Bereich des Möglichen lag,waren der Server Ulduar und ein französischer Server dessen Name mir immer entfällt.
Die Onyxiaquestreihe,oder sollte ich sagen Vorquestreihe,ist auf Allianzseite nicht mehr machbar da mit Bolvar Fordragon ein wichtiger Questgeber für diese Reihe aus der Burg Stormwind entfernt wurde.
Ob es bei der Horde ähnlich ist,weiss ich nicht aber ich gehe davon aus dass diese Questreihe hier auch nicht mehr machbar ist.


----------



## boonfish (18. Mai 2010)

Mach grade Pause.
Wenn das PreEvent anfängt (was noch in die Liste könnte...) werd ich wieder weitermachen. 
Mit Cataclysm werd ich dann auf einen neuen Acc umsteigen, deshalb wird vor Cata noch ein bisschen Gold gesammel und Mats fürs schnelle Juweskillen gefarmt.
Ansonsten ist schon alles was mich reizt erledigt.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es sehr viel:

1. Erfolg "Der Wahnsinnige" erreichen.

2. Die dann noch verbleibenden Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig pushen.

3. Strath/ZG/Kara/TDM Mounts sammeln

4. Pets sammeln die es vielleicht nicht mehr gibt.

5. Allgemein Mounts noch sammeln (Tundramammut, Chopper, Rotdrache etc.)

6. Sämtliche Lederrezepte aus Classic noch zulegen

7. AQ Questreihe abschließen

8. Gold sammeln

9. Diverse Erfolge

10. Eventuell 2 Twinks noch fertig hochspielen (Mit Levelzeug)


Das war es so ziemlich. Werde sehr sehr wahrscheinlich niemals alles erreichen können, aber ich werde das meiste versuchen zu schaffen. Klingt nach gewaltig viel Aufwand, ist es auch. Aber wenn man bedenkt das ich null Aufwand für Equip, Raids, pvP etc. habe, geht es eigentlich.


----------



## Voo_Doo (18. Mai 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> - Classicwelt erkunden (mount hijal, old ironforge, *trolldorf*, und dorf in kara hab ich schon)



Ist das jenes Trolldorf, wo alle Trollle so Tanzen an einem See und Lichterketten sind? Wenn ja das suche ich schon lange, kann mir wer sagen wo ich das finden kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Voo_Doo schrieb:


> Ist das jenes Trolldorf, wo alle Trollle so Tanzen an einem See und Lichterketten sind? Wenn ja das suche ich schon lange, kann mir wer sagen wo ich das finden kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Winterquell im Süden die Berge hochreiten, dann runterspringen mit Leichter Fall o.Ä. und freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motte (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde bis Cata mit mein Bruder zusamm Abends mein Twink lvln bis der 80 ist, wär dann mein 2. 80iger. Und ansonsten zock ich Call of Duty oder garnicht.


----------



## Cazor (19. Mai 2010)

Lichking hat das Zeitliche gesegnet, seit nem Jahr farme ich ZG Mounts - bisher nur der Raptor. Der Tiger muss noch. AQ is mir zu teuer. Hab ne 60er hochgespielt und T0,5 Questreihe gemacht. Classic Raids sind schon länger fertig. Gold brauch ich noch.. und Ruf. Winterquellsäbler, Fellhintern in diesem Tunnel, Dampfdruck.. naja mal sehn was noch. Vieles hab ich fertig. Ahja, Thoriumbruderschaft.


----------



## Al_xander (19. Mai 2010)

Money Money Money


----------



## Mäuserich (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gevotet für:

Meister der Lehren
Dummerweise sind mir hunderte erledigte Quests auf'm Counter durch den Alli -> Horde trans flöten gegangen, so das ich nur noch ~1650 auf'm Counter hab... Noch einiges zu tun *würg*

Fraktionen die vermutlich verschwinden auf Ehrfürchtig bringen 
Explizit die Classic Raid-Fraktionen stehen da noch an... Ich hasse den Classic Content wo dann irgendwann die Mobs aufhören Ruf zu geben und man dann anfängt irgendewelches Zeug in drölfzig-millionenfacher Ausführung einzulösen...

Mounts aus Raids farmen die vermutlich verschwinden (Strat, ZG?)
ZG schau ich regelmässig vorbei, sobal ich den Meister der Lehren hab steht mal ein ganzes WE Strath an, das sollte reichen.

Wrath-Raids auf Hero raiden bis zum umfallen
Ich liebe es zu raiden!

Alte Raids (BWL, MC, AQ etc) abschließen
Tempel von AQ fehlt noch zum klassichem Dungeonmeister, und dann halt noch diverse immer wieder für Ruf -.-

AQ-Eröffnungs-Questreihe abschließen
Da ich den Meister der Lehren haben will komm ich wohl zumindest um einen Teil nicht herum, ansonsten interessiert mich die Reihe aber nen feuchten F***

Gold sammeln ohne ende
Unter 50k wollte ich nicht nach Cata starten, evtl. erhöh ich nochmal n bissl... Auf jeden Fall wird alles verkloppt bevors nichts mehr wert ist.

100 Mounts sammeln
94 done, 6 to go!

Erfolge sammeln ohne ende!
Da Erfolge sammeln zusammen mit raiden der Hauptinhalt des Spiels ist, steht das eh immer an ^^

Etwas völlig anderes
Joar noch diverse andere Dinge, z.B. den Bankchar mal durchstrukturieren oder so...


----------



## Avenenera (20. Mai 2010)

- Gold horten
Läuft bei mir nur nebenbei mit Daily Hero und bisschen fischen ab. (Bin bis heute kein guter AH verkäufer)
Außerdem zweifle ich daran dass das Fliegen in der alten Welt umsonst sein wird.

- Tränke horten
Mit Dauerbuff von Fläschchen von 80 - 85 ist mein Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

- Pala durch Inis leveln
Meine Paladina soll bis lvl 80 nichtsmehr außer Inis bzw. Dalaran und IF sehen. Derzeit stehe ich bei lvl 43 mit derzeit über 60 Instanzgängen.

- Meister der Lehren beim Hochleveln

Probiere gerade alle möglichen Quests die die Horde zu bieten hat direkt beim hochleveln mit meinem Troll Schmanen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Stehe erst direkt am Anfang aber außer dass es viel Zeit kostet freu ich mich schon drauf! Nach dem Ork/Troll Startgebiet habe ich Mulgore gemacht und bin jetzt ca. bei der Hälfte vom Untoten Gebiet und schon lvl 15 3/4 xD.
Der Plan ist es immer alle Gebiete des selben Levels zu machen.

ZG Mounts und andere "kleinere" Dinge stehen zwar auch auf meiner Liste, werden jedoch zeitlich nicht wirklich Platz finden.


----------



## Silitria (20. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Also ich bin derweilen erstmal dabei, noch 2 weitere 80 hochzuziehen! Einen Hunter und einen Druiden! 3 80er habe ich bereits (main: Hexer ; unholy DK; Holy/Dizi Priester)
Was ich allerdings auch machen werde, ist, dass ich erstmal Erze farme bis zum umfallen......bekanntlich steigen die Preise ins unermässliche mit der nächsten Erweiterung....und sobald Cataclysm draussen ist, werde ich mit meinem DK und seiner schönen Bergbaufähigkeit, die neuen Erze aus Cata farmen um mir ein gesundes Goldpolster anzulegen!


=D


----------



## benbaehm (20. Mai 2010)

mein einziges to-do sind die beiden mountbosse in zg farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



explorer fehlt noch in der liste (aber den hab ich jetzt schon gemacht) loremaster wäre nice, aber das ist mir zu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (20. Mai 2010)

Ich würd bis cata noch die restlichen 60er raids machen, sowie die öffnugsquest für aq und villeicht noch sulfuras.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

das erste was ich mache und zwar ne woche zuvor iss den rechner erstmal schön aufrüsten damit es auch in cata keine probleme gibt das mache ich seid bc und bin immer gut damit verfahren^^ kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen.

Strath Mount farmen mit 3 anderen chars da es mein main schon hat^^
ZG mount droppt nicht wirklich bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thunderfury fertig machen für einen Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sämtliche T-sets voll farmen die es noch gibt 

Und genug berufssachen vorab farmen da es bekannt ist das viele leute nach nem neuen addon ihre berufe neu erlernen somit noch mehr Gold verdienen^^


----------



## Mofeist (24. Mai 2010)

trifft irgendwie gar nichts auf mich zu. Da entweder schon gemacht oder total uninteressant. Nur fällt mir auf das halt echt die geilste questline rausfallen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja eventuell gibts ja dann ne heldentat das man sie abgeschlossen hat^^ (aq line)


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

Meister der Lehren
Mounts aus Raids farmen die vermutlich verschwinden
Alte Raids (BWL, MC, AQ etc) abschließen
AQ-Eröffnungs-Questreihe abschließen
Die ganze Welt erkunden und hunderte Screenshots machn
PVP (Bgs)
Erfolge sammeln ohne ende!
Meister der Lehren, da fehlen mir "nur" 100qs in Kalimdor und 300 qs im Königreich und Nordend habe ich halb fertig... BC muss ich noch ein, zwei qs finden in jeden teil.

mounts: Ich farm einfach Strath ab. Irgendwie hatte ich bis jetzt nie Glück ): same mit ZG -.-'

Alte Raids und Inis: mir fehlen AQ, BWL und MC. ich versuche auch die Alli-Anfangs-Instanzen zu machen. Problem: ich habe nie ein Alli gespielt und kenne mich null aus xD

Welt: mir fehlt nur noch das Königreich (Außer Trisfal und das Blutelfen-Gedöns)

BGs: einfach anmelden und zwischendurch machen. Ein bisschen Ehre schadet nicht.

Erfolge: und das halt nebenbei xD


----------



## axela (24. Mai 2010)

bisdahin höre ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Mai 2010)

- mounts farmen: bisher 106, beide ZG-mounts,Rabenfürst, Baronmount und alle 4 AQ-mounts zum Glück schon erfarmt ^^, hab jetzt 13 von 14 Argentumturniermounts(danach gehe ich da NIE WIEDER hin ^^) Mir fehlen noch 3 PvP-mounts sowie das 200-Markenmammut aus Dala. Ich habe auch noch keinen einzigen Erfolgs-Proto und der Eisbär fehlt nach über 4 Monaten daylies auch noch :-(. Da ich auch noch kein einziges Event-mount besitze, denke ich ich kann bis Cata locker auf 115-120 kommen.

- schonmal mit "Der Wahnsinnige" angefangen, Dampfdruckkartell bis auf BB auf Ehrfürchtig. Sammle schon fleißig Buchbände, Makelose schwarze Diamanten und Dunkelmondkarten ^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. Mai 2010)

-Meister der Lehren
-dabei fleißig Screenshots von den Gebieten machen

Mit dem 80er (dann 85er) hochziehen warte ich nicht bis Cata


----------



## Littletall (27. Mai 2010)

Meinen Krieger-Tank noch auf 80 hochziehen.

Die Raids hätte ich auch gerne gesehen, aber leider läuft die Gruppe 2 der Gilde, die ich beigetreten bin, gerade nicht wirklich. Mit Lich King hab ich eh das Gefühl, dass gerade solche Fun-Raid-Gilden ein wenig benachteiligt sind. Entweder Progress, random, Glück mit einer Fun-Gruppe oder gar nicht kommts mir vor.

Naja, so wichtig ist das Raiden mir auch wieder nicht, fände es nur nett, wenn ich wenigstens mal ICC von innen sehen könnte (Random kommt für mich nicht in Frage).

Also kümmer ich mich erstmal darum, meinen Tank auf 80 hochzubringen (ist auf Level 58). Zum Glück hat er seinen persönlichen Baum-Heiler.


----------



## charly-sue (27. Mai 2010)

Mounts farmen
haustiere farmen
Ruf farmen
Erfolge natürlich *freu*
alle classic inis 
alle bc inis 
neuen twink hoch ziehn (im moment Prister, dudu nd schamane)
icc clearen
uldu clearen 

gibt noch sooo vieles was ich machen will, doch iwie weiss ich einfach niee wo ich anfangen soll *grml*
hauptsache ich hab alle erfolge zum schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die event erfolge is auch n grosses ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin grade noch dabei mir meinen Priester auf 80 zu bringen.

Danach muss ich mir was einfallen lassen... da ich auf jeden Fall die letzte Klasse die mir fehlt als Goblin spielen will (is noch dazu dann ein Jäger, trifft sich gut^^)

Also dann steht wohl Erfolge & Ruf & Mounts farmen mim Main an. Und natürlich ICC kloppen was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder meine ganzen Twinks mal ordentlich equippen, wobei ich sowieso nie mit wem anderen als mit meinem Main raiden wollte.

Ich hätte auch gerne die ganzen spaßigen Items noch, wie zB die Wettermaschine.
Falls ich dann noch genug Platz in der Bank hab, heißt das... ^^


----------



## Joringel (27. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich vor dem Addon noch so viel machen. Den Meister der Lehren hab ich schon ne Weile, 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und den Wintersäbler auch. Das waren die Sachen, vor denen es mich gegraußt hat. Aber mit dem Addon im Nacken hatte ich dann endlich n Grund, damit anzufangen Und die Hydraxianer hab ich auch vor zwei Wochen endlich auf ehrfürchtig gebracht Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, ich würde das nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffen.

Ich hätte gern die ganzen Dropmounts, aber meistens hab ich beim Würfeln Pech. Ansonsten wollte ich noch versuchen "Der Wahnsinnige" zu machen, so viele PvP und Raiderfolge wie möglich, einmal muss ich noch BT, dann bin ich da auch ehrfürchtig. Dann fehlt mir noch ein Setteil fürs T2, die Brust vom T0 und noch drei Mal Elementiumerz für die AQ-Reihe. Und eventuell würde ich dann die T0,5-Reihe noch machen. Und die restlichen Mounts für den Drachenfalken muss ich noch sammeln. Achja, beim Sommerfest fehlen mir noch zwei Teilerfolge, dann hab ich endlich den Proto.


----------



## bexxter83 (27. Mai 2010)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen endlich Höheres Studium abgeschlossen. Will noch Meister der Lehren und Bücherwurm machen, weiß aber nicht, ob ichs durchziehe...
Ansonsten vielleicht auch noch alte (Raid-)instanzen und die Weltevents noch weiter, wobei ich die vor Cata nicht mehr schaffe (scheiß Kinderwoche-BG-Achievement^^).


----------



## Herzinfukked (27. Mai 2010)

ich habe mir mal kurzfristig überlegt einen bankchar zu machen, da irgendwie meine bankfächer alle voll sind dank VZ-Mats, Kräuter, Gems und Erze. ICh glaube ich werde mich mal einen Abend dran setzen und für Ordnung auf meinen Bankfächern sorgen. Ich hab zu viele alte T-Teile die ich irgendwie nicht weg tun mag =/ Nostalgie FTW! ^^ ich bin ja für einen Mobilen Kleiderschrank [wie bei den Haustieren oder so... wo man das zeug auswählen kann... dann hätte ich wenigstens wieder platz]


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Mai 2010)

[x] Spaß haben.


nebenbei noch versuchen auf jedem twink noch 10k g zu bunkern und gut is ^^


----------



## freezex (27. Mai 2010)

Also erst mal echt gute Auswahlmöglichkeiten deckt vieles ab (alles währe eh unmöglich)

Hat mir grade aufgezeigt was ich noch alles will.

Als erstes jedoch mal Argetummarken für Accountgebundene Gegenstände.
Dan will ich noch Sulfaras.
Die Welt Erkunden (vor allem schwer zugängliche orte, hab gestern mit der Trollparty begonnen)
Erfolge werde ich noch viele farmen
Mount's aus zg währe auch nice

und nebenbei noch n Arenateam bilden, nützt mir für cataclism zwar nix will aber auch nicht bis 85 warten.


----------



## Icelemon (27. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich lasse trotzdem meinen Account bis Cata ruhen. Mir macht im Moment einfach nichts Spaß in WoW.

Auf den 4. Twink keine Lust und ICC auf und ab raiden ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (27. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mit nem Kumpel alle Ep+Teile besorgen und dann mit cata nen lvl1 Goblin hochlvln


----------



## Icelemon (27. Mai 2010)

Kleina schrieb:


> Ich werd mit nem Kumpel alle Ep+Teile besorgen und dann mit cata nen lvl1 Goblin hochlvln



wird nicht klappen, wenn du die alten accgebundenen items meinst.


----------



## DeathDranor (27. Mai 2010)

Ich werde meinen Level 24 auf 80 hoch ziehen und zum Heiler machen. Außerdem mit meinem geliebten Todesritter mir Sulfuras aneignen, was ich schon fast habe.


----------



## Fluti (27. Mai 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> wird nicht klappen, wenn du die alten accgebundenen items meinst.



Könnte schon sein das es funzt, allerdings werden die Acc Items dann mit Level 80 unwirksam. Wurde auch schon von GC bestätigt das die Acc Items mit Cata nicht funktionieren werden um keinem Spieler einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Jeder soll gleich viel EP bekommen, da es wahrscheinlich wieder diese Penismeter Erfolge gibt ala ich bin erste mit Level 85 auf dem Server. Die unwichtigen Erfolge eben die eh keinen Interessiert so wie alle anderen.....


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. Mai 2010)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> "AQ-Eröffnungs-Questreihe abschließen"
> 
> Ich dachte, das geht nicht mehr o.O
> 
> ...



Das Mount nicht mehr, aber der Rest schon noch... hab ich noch vor^^

Vor allem wenn ich so bedenke... Ein Ring der permanente Unterwasseratmung macht... Für den leg ich auch die 5k gold hin die mich die quest bestimmt noch kostet^^


----------



## Suicique (29. Mai 2010)

Ich werd ZG Mounts farmen. Und evtl andere Sachen die man mit Cata dann nicht mehr machen kann. Was wird denn alles wegfallen? AQ40 kommt ja raus soweit ich weiß...da also noch Ruf farmen. Was fällt noch weg?


----------



## Boddakiller (29. Mai 2010)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> "AQ-Eröffnungs-Questreihe abschließen"
> 
> Ich dachte, das geht nicht mehr o.O
> 
> ...



doch man kann nur nicht mehr das legendary mount ( die schwarze drohne ) bekommen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Mai 2010)

Meinen Schamanen noch auf 80 bringen


----------



## Obsurd (30. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mir sicher noch 2 80er, nen Dk und ein Hexi oder Healpriest ^^


und die ganze Welt erkunden ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mir nach Nordend, der Scherbe und Kalimdor noch die Zeit nehmen, den Entdecker-Erfolg fertig zu machen und die östlichen Königreiche zu erkunden. Und ansonsten will ich einfach Spaß haben bis Cata ^^


----------



## Cloze (30. Mai 2010)

Mit meinen Twinks folgende Erfolge abschließen:

Glory of the Ulduar Raider (25-Mann) 	10-Mann schon bei allen vorhanden.

Glory of the Icecrown Raider (10-Mann) bei einigen Twinks fehlt es.

Glory of the Icecrown Raider (25-Mann) wenigstens bei meinem Palatwink holen.



Also massig ICC raiden! :>

P.S. A Tribute to Immortality Realm First fehlt auf unserem Realm noch.. Vlt ginge das ja auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (30. Mai 2010)

PVP machen. Weils mir spass macht.

Rated BG inc.
ANG is BACK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (30. Mai 2010)

ich hab vor zu meinem dk noch einen druiden und einen pala hochzuzocken. Derzeit ist der Dudu auf lvl59 und der pala auf 48. Ich hab vor mit Cata voll als Tank durchzustarten. Mal sehn ob ichs schaffe...


----------



## handzumgrus (2. Juni 2010)

noch 3 80er (48,50,77) fertig machen, Arthas im 25er killen


----------



## Dicun (2. Juni 2010)

Ich finde seltsamerweise immer wieder was, das ich noch machen will. Aktuell ist es, meinen neuen DK auf 80 zu bringen....


----------



## BlackSun84 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habe alles erledigt in WoW. Mein Main ist Stufe 80 und hat nur noch Arthas offen, den gehe ich aber dann, wenn man ihn am Ende generft und mit 30% als Buff locker legen kann - mir geht es nur um einen Storyrun, nicht um Items, die bei Cata eh wieder verkauft werden. Ansonsten habe ich zum abermaligen Twinken in der veralteten Welt keinen Bedarf, genauso brauche ich weder 100.000 Gold noch 50 80er mit T10. Ich spiele aktuell etwas AoC und vertreibe mir damit die Zeit bis Cata, außerdem kommt ja SC 2 bald.


----------



## Zroxx (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mit meinem main char dem Schami noch fleißig icc raiden und dadurch vor allem mein heal Equip verbessern.
Mit meinem Dk will ich noch gescheites Equip zusammen bekommen, habe mit dem zur zeit nur 200-219er Teile.
Außerdem will ich alle Gebiete Azeroths Erkunden um den Titel der Entdecker zu erlangen.Erkunden muss ich noch teile Nordends, ziemlich viele Gebiete der Scherbenwelt und teile der Östlichen Königreiche.
Und ich werde viel Gold zusammenfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ja warscheinlich hohe Kosten in Cata kommen z.B. 310% Fluggeschwindigkeit. Ich glaube nicht, dass das so billig sein wird. Villeicht kostet es ja sogar 10k oder mehr!
Es wird auch sicherlich viele neue Mounts geben, vorallem viele die man kaufen kann. Dann wird es warscheinlich auch wieder ziemlich teure geben, sowie es derzeit der Chopper/Feuerstuhl und das Tundramammut der Reisenden sind.


----------



## BlackSun84 (3. Juni 2010)

Das Dorf scheint ja in Cata direkt zu Darkshore zu gehören, zumindest konnte man letztens bei der Gebietskarte einen erweiterten Nordteil mit dem Trolldorf finden.


----------



## Mirano (3. Juni 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2336

ich werde versuchen es zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (4. Juni 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort:

Einfach Spaß haben :O


----------



## jordilaforge (4. Juni 2010)

also, alles was du da postest ist doch ziemlich langweilig.

das kann doch jeder schon geschafft haben.

mir fehlt der titel "der wahnsinnige"

da noch ein paar plunderkisten, und ich habs.
denke das einige leute, die alle quest, +40 fraktionen auf ehrfüchtig haben, das genau so sehen^^


----------



## Chabs (4. Juni 2010)

Ich würde jetzt einen "du-bist-ein-WoW-freak-und-solltest-dir-eine-MuMu-als-Ziel-setzen.." als antwort geben. 
Machs aber nicht!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (11. Juni 2010)

also ich habe keine Großen ziele mehr. vllt noch den Hero mode von ICC abschliessen ( 11/12 im 10er un 9/12 im 25er im mom)

Dann noch diverse mounts farmen. (Timelost Proto letzte woche gefunden nach Campen am bors Atem. 
Nun noch n paar andere Mounts aus WOTLK und so.

Ansonsten nicht mehr viel zu tun. Bissl twinken und so.


----------



## Wowler12345 (11. Juni 2010)

Nunja ich spiele mir gerade meinen Menschen Hexer hoch momentan ist Level 10. ^^

Sonst, da der Lk schon down ist, nichts mehr xD


----------



## Aggropip (11. Juni 2010)

Mit meinem Pala Donnerzorn farmen.... und mein BC Mage noch auf 80 ziehen (omg das wird dann mein 5. 80er -.- scheiß suchti)


----------



## Tydlig (11. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel gerade mit zwei Freunden einen weiteren Tank hoch.

Mit dem Main gibts mehrere offene Baustellen:
- Sindra und LK Hero
- Ruf bei Classic Fraktionen voranbringen (aktuell Wintersäbler, Holzschlundfeste, Hydraxianer und regelmäßige AQ40 Raids)
- BG Achievments sammeln
- Queststand auf mind. 4500 vor Cata bringen


----------



## Nexxen (12. Juli 2010)

Ich werd  mir meinen Meister der Lehren hohlen (*hoff*)


Und meinen momentan noch 60ger Hexer und meinen momentan noch 64ger DK auf 80 spielen. Und wenn ichs Schaffe noch meinen 38ger Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich denke ich fang mit dem Twinken an ;D


----------



## Mograin (12. Juli 2010)

Ich werde Screenshots von Kriegshäuptling Thrall,König Magni Bronzebard und Oberhäuptling Cairne Bluthuf machen die werde ja in Cataclysm nicht mehr da sein^^


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2010)

^^ ich werde meinen 7 80iger hochspielen.... weiß nur noch nicht welchen.... schami, pala oder jäger.... (alle so um die 71) nur auf meinen schurken hab ich grad keine lust....^^


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> Ich werde Screenshots von Kriegshäuptling Thrall,Magni Brozebard und Cairne Bluthuf machen die werde ja in Cataclysm nicht mehr da sein^^




stimmt nicht ganz

thrall = neuer wächter (vermutlich)

magni = (wird zur statue) bleibt also ;P

blood = man munkelt, dass er in desolace wiederbelebt werden kann, was dann aber passiert is unbekannt


----------



## Archiebald (12. Juli 2010)

Das Übliche..raiden..Gold und eventuell Mounts farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (12. Juli 2010)

yeah thread ausgebuddelt?


----------



## Vadokan (3. September 2010)

Icc 25 hc

Inredible Mount

Zg Mounts

Meister der Lehren

Der Ehrfurchtgebietende

Phönix Mount

Icc 25 Mount

Schattengram


----------



## sharas1 (3. September 2010)

so wie ich mich kenne, nehm ich mir wieder viel zu viel vor und blas davon 90% gefrustet wieder ab...^^


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> so wie ich mich kenne, nehm ich mir wieder viel zu viel vor und blas davon 90% gefrustet wieder ab...^^



Sind wir zufällig verwandt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxxun (3. November 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr euch bis zum 7.12 so die Zeit in WoW vertreibt...


----------



## Spleez (3. November 2010)

beta zocken , und die pre events aufm live server mit machen


----------



## bluepython (3. November 2010)

Twinken, Ruf bei den Kaluak auf Ehrenfürchtig gebracht und den Albinodrachen geholt.


----------



## Blacknature (3. November 2010)

Erfolge farmen,oder Twinks equipen


----------



## Corescant (3. November 2010)

Es ist ein Spiel... es ist also ein Zeitvertreib... wie genau soll ich mir in einem Zeitvertreib die Zeit vertreiben bis es vom Zeitvertreib ein Addon gibt^^?


----------



## sensêij1988 (3. November 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Lichkönig legen! Sind grad bei Sindragosa )






mee too


----------



## Blacknature (3. November 2010)

Corescant schrieb:


> Es ist ein Spiel... es ist also ein Zeitvertreib... wie genau soll ich mir in einem Zeitvertreib die Zeit vertreiben bis es vom Zeitvertreib ein Addon gibt^^?




Die einen vertreiben die Zeit mit angeln,andere "stupidem" Goldfarmen... u.s.w ^^


----------



## Acekill (3. November 2010)

Mein Ziel ist es 
[x] Mit wow aufhören
[x] Account löschen

[x] über suchtis Lachen die keine hobbys außer wow haben
[ ] auto waschen
[ ] Nach Winterberg fahren
[x] Rennkart kaufen
[x] Rennkart fahren

Was besseres kann man bis dahin wohl nicht machen.


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. November 2010)

Ich wede:

-Berufe skillen(inkl Nebenberufe)

-Die Meisterliche Angelrute der Kalu'ak holen

Das reicht mir locker(hoffendlich schaffe ich das noch)

Ich bin ja schließlich nicht so ein suchti^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. November 2010)

und natürlich sinnfreie Beiträge in Foren schreiben^^


----------



## evilskin (3. November 2010)

PvP machen und zwar in dem ich ally dörfer besetze


----------



## giorgios1993 (5. November 2010)

WAs macht ihr so noch vor Cata ?


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

Bügel.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. November 2010)

Huhu, da nun nur noch 1 Monat bis Cataclysm zeit ist lässt der Raidalltag natürlich nach.

Nun heißt es die restliche Zeit irgendwie rum zu kriegen. Nur wie? Klar: man farmt sich seltene Items.
Die Frage ist nur welche?
Ich glaube es gab dafür schon mal einen Sammelthread aber ich hab ihn leider nicht wiederfinden können.

Habt ihr entweder einen Link zu diesem Thread oder Ideen welche seltenen/besonderen Items man bis Cataclysm noch farmen kann?

Ich habe bereits die Karazhan Verzauberungen und das Rabenfürst mount. 
Nach Kara geh ich sowieso wöchentlich wegen dem Attumen mount und nach Stratholme fürs Baron mount ebenfalls ab und an mal genau so wie die Welplinge.

Also, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen was man solo als Druiden Tank erfarmen könnte?


P.S.: Rausgehen hab ich schon mal versucht.. da ist mir zu viel Sauerstoff.


----------



## oens (8. November 2010)

du könntest noch den zul gurub-tiger farmen (den wird man nach cata definitiv nichtmehr bekommen können)
desweiteren kannst du dir ja auch noch den titel "der Wahnsinnige" erarbeiten...genauer gesagt bis cata den ruf bei shendralar in düsterbruch und den blutsegelbukanieren da dieses nach meinen infos ab cata auch nichtmehr möglich sein soll (finde ich irgendwie schade aber was soll´s)


----------



## Nocc (8. November 2010)

phönixküken in tdm hero zb 
zg mounts
allgemeine ini / hero ini avs, schafft man ja alle vor wotlk solo (zumindest als dämo hexi, denke als dudu tank auch np) gibt auch noch nett g nebendran
pvp avs vllt? ka ob dir pvp spass macht 

so long


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2010)

Rezepte für deinen Beruf farmen.
Empfohlene Add-Ons:
Ackis Recipe List
Recipe Radar

Ach, und die Alte Welt entdecken ist auchnoch toll ^_^


----------



## Gliothiel (8. November 2010)

Netherschwingen Drachen farmen - daaaaaaas beschäftigt!


----------



## eggegg (8. November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit den Welplingen?
Sind mit 80 total einfach zu farmen, man braucht lediglich etwas Geduld(zwischen 0.1% und 0.4%).

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=welpling

Die Minipets bringen im Schnitt um die 2500g.


----------



## Anonymus299 (8. November 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Netherschwingen Drachen farmen - daaaaaaas beschäftigt!



ne gute Woche und weniger


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Battle/Lore master


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Tze, da löscht ihr einfach meinen Post, der nur ein wenig abschrecken sollte... ^^'

Naja, wie auch immer: Als Fraktionennerd empfehle ich dir, für Fraktionen Ruf zu sammeln, am Besten bei denen die wegfallen. Ansonsten versuch dich an den Wahnsinnigen, wobei das eigentlich auch nur Fraktionen farmen ist, nur eben um einiges schwerer.

Wobei, lass den Wahnsinnigen lieber, lohnt jetzt nicht mehr anzufangen.


----------



## sixninety69 (8. November 2010)

Hol dir paar Offline Games wie Fallout New Vegas 
Versuch mal Abstand von WoW zu bekommen, sonst ist irgendwann die Luft raus und du brauchst am Ende ne Pause obwohl doch der neue Content kommt ^.^


----------



## Hinklstyn (8. November 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Hol dir paar Offline Games wie Fallout New Vegas
> Versuch mal Abstand von WoW zu bekommen, sonst ist irgendwann die Luft raus und du brauchst am Ende ne Pause obwohl doch der neue Content kommt ^.^




Würde ich auch machen. Fallout ist echt hammer!


----------

